# OCTA strike



## BCL (Nov 4, 2022)

I was on San Joaquin’s 718 and the 5818 bus to Anaheim. It was late, but right on time to just make the first westbound OCTA 50 bus and see if they honored my Amtrak ticket. Only I got to the bus bay and saw a sign saying no bus service due to a strike. Bummer. Now I’m walking almost three miles, although I could probably wait until ART starts running at about 6 AM.






Orange County Transportation Authority maintenance workers go on strike, bus services to be shutd own Thursday | abc7.com


The union representing maintenance workers for the Orange County Transportation Authority announced it's going on strike.




abc7.com


----------

